# Great forum for S12 owners!



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

This is to all owners and enthusiast of the Nissan S12-series. This includes model years 1984-88 of the following models:
200SX (US, Canada)
Silvia (Japan, Europe)
Gazelle (Australia, New Zealand)

A new forum devoted specifically to the S12 was started earlier this year by a group of enthusiasts from both coasts of the United States, Canada, and NZ.

There are now over 160 registered members of Club S12 located in the US, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, the UK, and Scandanavia. There is a wealth of information available. We have a very friendly forum and have acheived a real community atmosphere.
Owners and enthusiasts of the S10 (77-79) and S110 (80-83) 200SX/Silvia/Gazelle are also welcome and represented. 

When you come check it out, drop me a line. My user ID at Club S12 is also tsi200sx.


----------



## nismo03 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Need Performance!!*

yu seem to kno alot about this.......do yu kno where i can get some headers fot my CA18ET?!?!? what great modifications can i do to my engine?!?!


----------



## 85sx (Jan 25, 2009)

Club S12 is a great resource for people looking into the Nissan 200sx. I've been reading there for quite a bit and the whole forum seems knowledgable about most issues

As for the CA18ET issue, I think that an engine swap is a much better scenerio than replacing parts on your own engine. From what I understand you can basically bolt up an SR20DET or a KA24DE, both of which are relatively common engines and use them as a better platform for building


----------



## Vegas_s12 (Jul 26, 2009)

85sx said:


> Club S12 is a great resource for people looking into the Nissan 200sx. I've been reading there for quite a bit and the whole forum seems knowledgable about most issues
> 
> As for the CA18ET issue, I think that an engine swap is a much better scenerio than replacing parts on your own engine. From what I understand you can basically bolt up an SR20DET or a KA24DE, both of which are relatively common engines and use them as a better platform for building


I would have to disagree with you there I have a semi-built (boltons) ca18et if you want aftermarket for thyis motor go to club-s12 and contact Bart he is an admin and can make you anything you need for the s12 motor wise I got my parts from him and can def vouch for the quality of he puts into his products


----------



## Davidhhuff12 (May 9, 2020)

The 200SX is often called 180SX, 240SX and Silvia in numerous pieces of the world. Both structure and motor may vary from the model we know as the 200SX 

Originaly the vehicle springs from the Nissan Silvia which was fabricated and sold already in 1964. Other than the S for the chassitype, all models where rear wheel driven, sold as "sport car" and controlled by a four cylinder motor. 

The S12, was presented in 1983. It's accessible as a roadster or hatchback. The model is called Gazelle in numerous spots yet increasingly known as the 200SX in the USA. In jdm cars is powered a two litre motor named FJ20 or FJ20DE, while Europe gets the first model of the CA18-motor.


----------

